# Kitchener #12 grinder on sale



## nimrod (Jul 29, 2017)

The Kitchener #12 electric grinder is on sale at Northern tool. Regularly $129, on sale for $69. Got a $10 off coupon from their website so brought it down to $59.

We don't have a Northern Tool store near here so had to order on line. Even with shipping it is a good deal.

Looking forward to trying it out soon.

 Craig


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 2, 2017)

And the #8 1/2 HP grinder right next to it is on sale for $200 marked down from $325.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 2, 2017)

nice score ...  remember ...  partially frozen (really cold) grinds best ... what do you have going for a smoke house ?


----------



## dward51 (Aug 2, 2017)

DANG!!!!! I've never seen it on sale that low!!!!

I've been using one of those for about 5 years and there is nothing wrong with that grinder.  A little noisy but it's got metal gears and unless you are grinding a whole cow every weekend should be plenty for most people.  I doubt it will be this cheap again so if you are on the fence, I would not hesitate on that price too long......


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 2, 2017)

And the #8 1/2 HP grinder right next to it is on sale for $200 marked down from $325.


JckDanls 07 said:


> nice score ... remember ... partially frozen (really cold) grinds best ... what do you have going for a smoke house ?


Who?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 2, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> And the #8 1/2 HP grinder right next to it is on sale for $200 marked down from $325.
> 
> 
> JckDanls 07 said:
> ...



Craig (Nimrod), the OP


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 2, 2017)

So the description reads 

Includes carbon steel fine, medium and coarse cutting plates, stainless steel knife, 3 sausage stuffing tubes, kubbe attachment, meat pusher and feeding pan
Then below it reads:

From the stainless steel feeding screw and cutting knife, to the easy-to-clean cast aluminum feeding pan, right down to the durable 2pc. carbon steel shaft,  

I'm assuming there's an aluminum auger around a steel shaft. That would make sense at the cutting plate end for wear sake..

But the embedded video states that it has stainless steel plates, stainless pan and an aluminum auger??

What does this thing actually come with?


----------



## nimrod (Aug 2, 2017)

Keith,

Thanks for the tip. I have a MES 30 smoker. I also have a Masterbuilt gas smoker but it needs some repairs.

Pit,

The grinder arrived today. I haven't used it yet but it looks to be well built and surprised by the weight. As far as the stainless goes, only the knife is stainless. The 3 plates are carbon steel & hopper is aluminum. You are correct, the auger is aluminum with a steel shaft.

The advertising is misleading but I had read a review that had this same info. So this came as no surprise to me. Supposed to have metal gears so I'm good as long as that holds true.

Craig


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I'll bet at one time all the components were stainless like the #8 is advertised to be and they just haven't updated all the info and the video.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 3, 2017)

My plates are stainless, but the head is aluminum. DO NOT put the head in the dishwasher as it will turn a flat grey (and somewhat rough) color.  I know someone who did this and trust me, you want to hand wash (no it was not me).  I hand wash all my grinder parts for this reason (and don't forget to do a bleach water dip of the plate, knife, head, tray and pusher right before use - safety, safety, safety in food processing).


----------



## idahopz (Aug 18, 2017)

I've wanted one of these for a long time and have been waiting for it to go on sale - just arrived the other day! Thanks for posting!

One question though for those of you that have used one of these - when assembled, the grinding disc is not flush with the housing (sticks out about 1/8 inch) so when the retainer ring is tightened down the auger seems a bit tight as it pushes the disc against the cutting blade and I can't rotate it by hand. Is this normal? The operator manual is not much help.


----------



## nimrod (Aug 18, 2017)

Idaho,

 I have only used it the one time so far. The plate on my is not flush either. I just checked the tightness on mine, once the ring is tightened I could not turn the auger by hand either. I would say it is normal as mine worked great on the first grind last week.

I was very happy with the performance of the grinder. As others have said, it is a bit noisy but not a show stopper.

Glad to hear someone else got in on the sale price.

Craig


----------



## idahopz (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks Craig - very useful information and it is a relief that I'm not doing something disastrous. My only lament is that I did not see your post about the $10 coupon on the Kitchener site!  I have had the grinder in my Amazon wish list for about a year now watching the price fluctuate from $129 - $99, so when I saw the $69 price I could not resist and had to jump on it.

I'm going to grind pork loin tomorrow for some freeform breakfast sausage as the first run, but am excited to try stuffing sausage one of these days after I learn what casings to get, etc.

Pete


----------

